# how many rods and their set up



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

Just curious - how many rods do you all take out each trip and what are they each set up for.
(i realise it does depend on where you fish but i am interested in how we all prepare)


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I usually take two rods. Sometimes take 3 but rarely.

One is a bait caster which I use for both casting and trolling in hand.

Second rod is set up with a spinning reel and is for trolling in a rear holder or as a backup if something happens to the other one (birdsnest, get spooled, broken guide etc).

I usually set the rear trolling rod up with a shallower diving lure but try to keep a snap swivel on both to enable quick lure changes if require.

The third rod comes along if I want to fish really light for small stuff like bream and flathead.

Baitcaster rod goes in front rhs holder, rear one goes in rear lhs holder but is swapped to other side or laid down depending on the tree situation.


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi
Because I fish on the ocean, I usually take out 3 rods.
1 I use for trolling HB's, and possibly flicking poppers and the likes if there is surface activity
1 I use for jigging, depending on what the sounder is showing
1 I use for flicking SP's when I see surface action, with kingies and bonitos

If I really can be bothered, and conditions are ideal, I will also take out a small telescopic rod with a small eggbeater with a squid jig attached. Otherwise I try to minimize the yellow porcupine look on the ocean.
Cheers


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

I usually take 3 rods, but which rods depends on where im going. 
Estuaries I'll take my 2 light rods, 1 with a surface or sub surface lure and one with a deep diver or plastic. And I'll have my baitcaster for bottom bashing with plastics, trolling or casting at snags.
If Im going breaming around canals etc I'll take 3 light rods, one with a surface lure, 1 with a mid diving lure and 1 with a deep lure/plastic.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm a bit of a sputnik. I usually take 4. Not that I can fish with that many at once but I can pre-rig and use them for specialised functions. Easy to swap between fishing styles then as I get bored with one or find something that piques my interest on the sounder. 
2x 4000 size baitcaster reel on 6-8kg rods with 14lb braid for trolling.
1x 4000 size baitcaster reel on 4-6kg rod with 14lb braid for a slightly heavier plastic outfit. Usually use this dead sticking while drifting
1x 2500 size baitcaster reel on 2-4kg rod with 6lb braid for flicking plastics and general fun. This is the rod I physically use the most. It's pretty much constantly in my hand.


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

just 2 for me.

creeks:
2 x 2-4kg rods, both with 1000 size reels, 4lb braid, 6lb fluro - one with hb and one with sp

lakes :
1 x 2-4kg rod, 1000 reel, 4lb braid, 6lb fluro - breaming, sp and hb
1 x 3-5kg rod, 2500 reel, 10lb braid, 10lb fluro - flatty rod, sp and trolling

offshore:
1 x 3-5kg rod, 2500 reel, 10lb braid, 10-12lb fluro - soft placcies and bait
1 x 5-8kg rod, 4000 reel, 20lb braid, 25lb mono - trolling hb and bait, casting sp
and sometimes also a 
1 x 8kg rod, 7000 reel, 30lb mono - big bait and livey rod


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

the more rods you take the less you have to rig up...till you snag and lose your lure


----------



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

i take my 1-3kg sp rod(2lb stren) , 2-4kg vibe/hb rod(6lb super pe(never again), 2-6kg for vibes/hb (12lb daiwa bayjigger) leaders anywhere from 3lb-14lb.
when just starting out id recommend 2 rods max. cheers dan


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

I usually take out 2 - with size and type selected depending upon what I'm targeting . Somethimes I take out 3 and I usually regret it with the extra clutter the third rod creates.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Estuary 1 x 2000 spin and 2-4kilo rod
1 x baitcaster on a barra weight rod

Offshore 2 x 4000 spin on snapper weight spin rods. Would prefer to take 3 offshore but rigging for the surf zone becomes a pain


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

occy said:


> Come on Zed, I'm just hanging out for your answer here old mate.
> 
> Maybe you could just re post that famous picture again and we could all count them for ourselves.


Occy - are you confusing Zed with DGax65 ? I reckon its DGax that has that famous Malibu pic. Don't let the similar accent fool you ;-)


----------



## RangiRocks (Mar 19, 2009)

Ooops - I take 5.
2 for squid, 2 for soft plastics and one for trolling

Saves rerigging


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

normaly


----------



## kodaz (Jan 1, 2011)

I mainly fish offshore and use 3 rods:

1 x 20lb outfit for trolling HBs (shimano raider II 6-10kg graphite rod with Okuma trio 40 reel)
1 x 20lb outfit for bottom bashing with SPs and casting slugs (abu garcia veritas 5-9kg graphite rod with Okuma trio 40 reel)
1 x 30lb outfit for livies and trolling big baits/HBs (custom 30lb graphite jigging rod with Okuma Titus OH reel)


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

this is really helpful to new kayak fishers


----------

